# What do you know....Contibutor Status restored!



## Leec (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks to whoever did it. I just noticed it.


----------



## Randy (Aug 24, 2009)

The Mod Gods have spoken!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 24, 2009)

Leec said:


> Thanks to whoever did it. I just noticed it.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 24, 2009)

Uhh, not to suggest that we mods aren't totally awesome or anything but we didn't do shit Not directly, at least. We can't set user priveliges ourselves as Alex disabled our access to that stuff, so he's the only one that can set contribution levels and whatnot. My guess is that Alex came here to deal with some of the other stuff we;'ve been bugging him about and was forced to plow through his PMs or something. Either way, good to hear


----------

